# South Bend Junior Lathe Parts Interchangeability



## silverhawk (Jan 26, 2016)

I know the old Juniors are considered "wide" lathes.  I also know the change gears (and pretty much everything else) are not common with the "workshop" models.  That has me curious.  Does anyone know what parts from a Junior will work with what models?  (I don't need parts, but I had a thought that sparked me wondering what I'd be looking for if I ever wanted to pick up a longer bed for mine, since Junior beds are rare.)

So, I have a few questions for the group.

What South Bend lathes used 16DP gears?  (I believe 13" lathes used the 16DP gears, but just not positive.)

What bed would you use from another (e.g. would a 10L bed and lead screw work just as well) ?

What lathes could have interchangeable cross slides, etc. (e.g. for taper attachments) ?

What about compounds (I know the Junior does NOT have the usual pin underneath the compound for the pivot - the compound actually has a hole instead of a beveled pin) would work on this?

Thanks, all!


----------

